# "family that sleeps together, stays together?"



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I read this yesterday and I wanted to know if there was any
literature on this, maybe some studies done on the effect
of co=sleeping on family relationships? (not only kids but marriage
too) We are currently co-sleeping with our 6 week old. We co-slept with dd until she was 34 months (almost 3) and now she is succesfully sleeping in her own little toddler bed right next to us. Needless to say, I have not had a sleepless night in years (ok, maybe when she was sick but thats all) and now with baby #2 it's wonderful! I couldn't imagine NOT co-sleeping!

Since I read this thing about families that sleep together stay together I was just wondering if anyone had any science on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Have you tried doing a google search

www.google.com

Its an interesting theory...


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

"And family togetherness is such an important concern in our society these days. While divorce sometimes is the most suitable option for a family-and healthy children can be raised in single-parent households-there is no question that a breakup deeply affects everyone. The "experts" have been saying for years that families who spend time together: eating, playing, reading, even cleaning house together are more likely to stay together. So why wouldn't a family who sleeps together also be more likely to stay together? The intense bonding that takes place when a family sleeps next to one another can only help to cement family relationships. I see this not only in my relationship with my children, but in their relationship with each other.

One night, for instance, I woke up in a bit of a panic. As soon as I opened my eyes, I knew why: My baby was not next to me! Janene had just begun crawling, and I was still getting used to the idea that she could move so quickly. I looked around, and there she was, lying next to her big sister Lexie-on top of her, actually. But what was most amazing was the fact that Lexie was lying perfectly still, looking at me with eyes wide open, and softly patting her sister with her free hand. In a stage whisper she said "Mommy, shhh, she's asleep." During the day they sometimes fight, and occasionally, purposely torment each other. But there is a gentleness between them, too, and family bedding cultivates this.

During the day we are always so busy. The girls are busy at play, we at our work-all of us occupied with life. We try to make time for the important things like reading stories, playing, or just sitting together and talking, but it doesn't always happen. Play dates, work, appointments, and other commitments all interfere with family time. But at night, we can make up for it. In one room, across two mattresses on the floor, we are all together. Talking over the heads of the children and playing footsie, my husband and I are sharing the truest intimacy there is. And between us lie the best reasons to keep our family together-our children. "

http://www.mothering.com/9-0-0/html/...r_face98.shtml


----------

